# Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...



## mammag (Jan 4, 2011)

*Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

About 2 months ago my son got 2 "male" rats for his birthday. Last night we came home to 13 babies. Oops! They are so cute!! However, I have no desire to breed rats and don't want them to keep having babies so I'm not sure what to do at this point. 

The options I'm considering are:

1. Get male neutered. Just hate the thought of that but it is an option I guess

2. Get another cage, put male adult in there and then keep one male baby to put with him later and keep one female to keep with mom.

3. Get another cage, buy another male and put dad in with him and then keep one female baby. 

Maybe I'm over thinking this but I'm so worried about what it's going to do to dad. He's being such a good daddy. Is he going to get sad if he's taken out right now? Also, I know they should have a friend so I don't want to take him out and have him by himself until the babies are grown enough to move in with him, which was why I was thinking of buying another male to put with him now. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

you have to separate the male, now, or mom is going to get pregnant again... and having a pregnant mom nursing a litter is never a good thing.... very hard on the mom. chances are if she's already had the babies and the male is still in there she's pregnant already... i hope not. :-[ if you are looking into having one of them fixed it would be best to have the female spayed because of the health benefits she would get from it. it's a bit more of an invasive and expensive surgery but worth it  dad will be fine by himself until one of the boy babies is old enough.


----------



## mammag (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

Oh no! I soooo hope she's not pregnant already. I'm going to go then as soon as I pick up my son from school and get another cage. 

Thanks!


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

Remember, if you do get the male neutered, you still have to wait 3 weeks for his little swimmers to dry up. She can still get preggers right after the neuter.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

The female is probably pregnant again as rats come into heat shortly after giving birth. You'll need to feed her lots of high protein foods to help her.

I think it would be a better idea to keep a male and a female baby to keep your current rats company.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

I think seperating for now, then spaying or neutering is the best idea. With mixed sexes you always have to worry about one escaping or somebody putting the rats back in the wrong cage, etc.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

not even just high protein foods, lots of extra nutrients overall as nursing a litter AND having one developing inside her will be super taxing on her. some meal replacement formulas like boost and ensure would definitely help her out.


----------



## mammag (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

I do have them seperated now. Do I just put the boost or ensure in a bowl. Any other food ideas? I've been giving her extra veggies along with her food and a small amount of cheese. Should I give her anything like chicken? Is there a better dry food I can get her? 

We have decided on keeping a female and male baby.... In the meantime, I feel really bad for him being all alone.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

Well as long as you are giving daddy lots of love and attention outside of the cage until a male baby is old enough to go in the cage with daddy  True rats are social creatures and should not be alone, but for a short period of time, he will be alright


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Oops, one of my son's "male" rats just had babies...question to prevent more...*

What food do you feed now?


----------

